# Pickles kidding thread Update single Buckling



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I know this is a little early but I am excited.
Pickles, our 2 year old Saanen X Boer has just been bred by our new buck. He hasn't been here but a little over an hour and hes already started his job. Now I have to wait to see if she settles. This will be her first freshening.

Prospective due date if she settles with this breeding is 05/09/10. Its going to be a LOOOOONG 5 months.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread*

:slapfloor: only goat people start kidding threads 150 days out


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread*

I guess this makes me an Official Goat Person.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread*



crocee said:


> I guess this makes me an Official Goat Person.


Yep....but just not only an Official Goat Person...add Official Goat Nut to that :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread*

You all.... are too funny .LOL :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread*

You are definitely going to have no hair left by the time this one kids! :hair:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread*



BetterBuckskins said:


> You are definitely going to have no hair left by the time this one kids! :hair:


Are you kidding. I will be having 5 does kidding within a few days if they all settle. All 4 were bred between yesterday and today. Not only will I not have any hair, my head will probably be rolling around like beach ball on the waves.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread*

Pickles is at day 94 with the rest close behind her. 3 are making widdle udders but Goldie may have absorbed her pregnancy. I included her just in case. I have just started adding alfalfa to their diet to prevent milk fever, and to help Goldie regain her condition. She had a nasty bout with cocci and is in rough shape ATM. We're not sure about her pregnancy condition but the vet didn't think it necessary to abort her. Starting May 10 we should have at least 1 doe deliver, with 2 more closely following.

The 5th doe, the togg, was sold back to her previous owner since she was so wild and a danger to the others.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread*

well thats exciting.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread*

I went out and did a semi clip so I could better watch Pickles udder development. Her udder is the size of a half a large grapefruit and she still has around 6 weeks to go. If she continues to progress like this she should have an impressive udder by the time she's due. I will post pictures later today.

On a side note, her poll is really bucky smelling. It looks like bucks are in her future. Out of 4 does I hope I get at least a couple doelings.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread*

Coming up on the down hill stretch with 4 weeks to go. Her udder is growing right along with her belly. Shes so wide now she waddles. I remember someone describing their pregnant doe as a keg on legs, this is exactly what she looks like, a white keg on spindly legs. Hopefully I can get some pictures up tomorrow as all my time has been taken up by the fence. Still trying to get that thing up


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*day 125*

With right at 3 weeks to go I finally got pictures of Pickles udder and belly progression. This will be her first pregnancy and I am hoping and praying for mutiples. Shes HUGE and her belly is growing daily. I gave her a birthing cut so I could see things a little better ( all that hair obscures things). Hopefully she gives me trips so they will be a little smaller. I will either bottle one or graft it to another doe if enough milk is being produced. All Pickles kids will be either pets or go for meat as she has an extra non functioning teat. She also has a teat that looks like it might have started to be a fish teat but stopped. the teat has a little lump/flap of skin on the side. I tried to get a picture but it didn't show very well. I also noticed I need to clip off a few strands of hair as they are hanging beside the teat in question. Pickles is a pet so the odd teats don't cause a problem here. Without further ado here are the pics,










Here is an over the top shot









Udder shot









Odd teat


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread Update with pics post 12*

Wowsa! She is getting large!

I don't think that the extra teat will interfere with milking her if that's what you plan to do.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread Update with pics post 12*

I wasn't really concerned about the extra teat. I was hoping to get a shot of the weird outgrowth on the teat. Its not a lump or even a bump, has no substance when palpitated as it just feels like skin. It just looks weird and something I have never encountered. If you were to draw a straight line and someone bumped your arm, then went back to your straight line. The little jog resulting from the bump is what the spot looks like. Its just some extra skin looking thing but its weird.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread Update with pics post 12*

I don't know if Pickles is going to make it to day 150. She has a little over 2 weeks to go and shes already starting to show openess in her vulva. Her belly is getting itchy in its stretching and she love to be scratched. I was rubbing and scratching her yesterday and you could see the look of sheer bliss on her face. She just stood there and would lean into my hands. I have long nails for about the next week then they get cut off in preps for her impending kidding. She will be a bit upset when they dissapear.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread Update with pics post 12*

WOW....She is really stretching that belly!!! I hope she has 2 girls in there for you!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread Update with pics post 12*

Yea I really am hoping for girls, if not I'm hoping for multiples of one of each. I don't think she can deliver a singleton without a lot of intervening.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Day 148*

Well here it is day 148 for her first possible due date. Ligs are still tight and feel like pencils. Belly is quite a bit bigger than the last pic and her vulva is really opening when she lays down. Her udder is also a bit larger than it was 2 weeks ago. I have been feeling her udder and teats every time I go out there so she will get used to me messing with it so I can prepare her for milking.

I really need her to wait until Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, or Saturday of NEXT WEEK to deliver. Those will be my nights off. My luck she will deliver this weekend and the boys (hubby and son) will have to play midmen (male form of midwife). They are already grumbling about it since she hasn't had babies while I was off.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread  Update with pics post 12*

Ligs are getting a little softer today so she's waiting for me. I have to work tonight and then 4 nights off. Hopefully she will get down to business.

On another note, I felt the babies moving around yesterday. One of them was kicking my hand and I could feel either a head or butt. This one that I felt, felt BIG. Really hoping there is more than 1 in there.

Its a race to see who will go first, Pickles or Tilly. Yesterday Tilly looked pregnant with her sides bulging, today not so much. Both goats have dropped so it will be soon. Pickles is a FF and Tilly is a 2ND freshener.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread Update with pics post 12*

Arrrrrgg, she is taking her own sweet time and sticking with the goats code of honor. Ligs are still there although I have to really hunt for one of them. Her udder has grown a little since the last picture. I don't go back to work until Sunday evening so maybe she will go while I am off.
Here she is today.
She turned her head to the side so this doesn't really show her width.









A few udder shots, with a few other goats looking on. You can see how the baby/babies have pushed the rumen out for room.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread Update with new pics pg 2*

I just have to say the second pic of the tree-climbing goat in the background is hysterical


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread Update with new pics pg 2*

pretty doe....she looks like ...she needs to fill just a tad more... in her udder...she is coming along nicely.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread Update with new pics pg 2*



Realfoodmama said:


> I just have to say the second pic of the tree-climbing goat in the background is hysterical


Yeah That's Zeus, he is something when he does that. He walks around on his hind feet a lot reaching for those tasty leaves the others can't reach. To think that 5 months ago he could barely walk due to foot rot. He has come along so well. He will be sold this weekend and no longer be in with the other goats. He has done his job here and now is ready to serve one of my neighbors well as a brush goat.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread Update with new pics pg 2*

Crocee, What worked for you with the hoof rot?

Gina


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread Update with new pics pg 2*

Lots of treats for the catching. Weekly trimming, cleaning with OLD FASHOINED Lysol, and coppertox applied afterward. He also got a couple shots of pen to help kill any bacteria that might have migrated to the foot. I have a post on here with pictures that show how bad his feet were. It was sickening and the smell was almost overpowering every time I cut. His feet are not and never will be perfect as they splay out from the overgrowth but at least he can walk comfortably. He is also a lot tamer.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread Update babies TODAY*

Pickles is streaming this morning so we will have something today. Will post as soon as I find out what it is.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Pickles kidding thread Update babies TODAY*

Pickles delivered a single white buckling. He was huge and she is small. With Tilly I had about 6 hours from the streaming til the birth so I figured I had enough time to run and get some more shavings for the other goats temporary house. I wasn't gone 30 minutes. When I got back she was laying on the ground trying to push out this huge baby. Luckily he was positioned correctly as I could see 2 front hooves and a nose, A BIG nose. She was stretched to the max and this is all that was showing.I grabbed the feet and the lower jaw with one hand and tried to stretch her a little further but it wasn't happening. I made the decision, good or bad to pull the front legs out so I could slide the head between them. Her next contraction I pulled hard and out he came. Since I wasn't ready for a yard birth and she was already there I didn't have time to go in and get the towels, bulb syringe, nerve pills, I didn't have time for anything. Yelled at hubby to bring me towels and help get Pickles into the goat house as I didn't know if there were any more. I carried the baby upside down and swinging to help remove the birth fluids from his lungs and throat so he wouldn't aspirate them. Pickles is being very attentive to her baby boy and got him dried off. I helped him find the teat and he sucked vigorously. He has discovered there are 2 faucets and spends time on both so this is a good thing. He's got a little round belly so I will be milking her out and freezing this first colostrum for if I need it later. Gave him a small dollop of selenium-E gel which he didn't like and put him back to the teat. He is doing great and will post dry pics in a bit.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats!!!! He sounds adorable! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Blurry pics in Birth Announcements


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice udder for a ff, congrats on the new boy!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Much better non blurry pics are now up in Birth Announcements. He is a rambunctious little guy. Put the camera on action shots and still had to delete a few.


----------

